# Un regalo inaspettato



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Stamattina sono passata in ufficio e prima ancora dal bar di Raggio.
Mi ha accolto con un sorriso enorme, nemmeno avesse visto la Madonna e..

Mi ha piazzato in mano un vaso con dentro un Orchidea Cambria ibrido, varietà Oncidum.
Bellissima.
Uguale a questa
E sul biglietto mi ha scritto.
"Buon compleanno. Se me la dai ti ricopro di orchidee."


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

che romantico...:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6334 ha detto:
			
		

> che romantico...:carneval:


a proposito... quella me la sono regalata io assieme a una Cymbidium una settimana fa: hai dritte da darmi?


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

A questo punto una ripassatina ci sta però...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6335 ha detto:
			
		

> a proposito... quella me la sono regalata io assieme a una Cymbidium una settimana fa: hai dritte da darmi?


bellissima la Cymbidium. Ne ho tenuta una sola poi sono stata via un mese e la mia amica che si occupa delle piante me l'ha fatta marcire.

Quello che ho scoperto è che fiorisce una volta all'anno (la mia almeno) e che aveva bisogno di una temperatura più bassa delle phal in genere e che gli spostamenti di posizione non sono patiti.
Io la cacciavo fuori (in ombra luminosa, mai sole diretto) da inizio maggio fino a metà ottobre quasi.
Era diventata enorme.
La concimazione poi per tutto l'anno, non le come le phal che vanno in riposo vegetativo quindi una volta al mese.

Per l'acqua invece leggermente di più delle phal. ma in genere le orchi con gli pseudo bulbi vanno tenute leggermente più umide. ma anche no.

Io per non sbagliare le trapianto tutte nei vasi trasparenti così mi regolo con l'umidità. Non è facile capire quanta umidità rimane dentro il vaso anche so sopra è asciutto.

Che fiori hanno??
Colori?
Forme?


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6337 ha detto:
			
		

> A questo punto una ripassatina ci sta però...:carneval:



...ci sto pensando...
tra l'altro continua a dirmi.

Tebe. ho potenza e durata. Ricordati che ho vent'anni.

ha ragione Sbri. E' un romanticone


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6338 ha detto:
			
		

> bellissima la Cymbidium. Ne ho tenuta una sola poi sono stata via un mese e la mia amica che si occupa delle piante me l'ha fatta marcire.
> 
> Quello che ho scoperto è che fiorisce una volta all'anno (la mia almeno) e che aveva bisogno di una temperatura più bassa delle phal in genere e che gli spostamenti di posizione non sono patiti.
> Io la cacciavo fuori (in ombra luminosa, mai sole diretto) da inizio maggio fino a metà ottobre quasi.
> ...


cambria: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cymbi:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Bellissime.
La Cy poi è davvero stupenda


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6341 ha detto:
			
		

> Bellissime.
> La Cy poi è davvero stupenda


però Tebe... pensavo... il culo prensile, l'amore per la cucina, anche la passione per le orchidee... NOI MI FACCIAMO PAURA


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6339 ha detto:
			
		

> ...ci sto pensando...
> tra l'altro continua a dirmi.
> 
> Tebe. ho potenza e durata. Ricordati che ho vent'anni.
> ...


E' stato molto carino, anche a farti un regalo proprio mirato ai tuoi interessi...:carneval:

Peccato che conosce Mattia, ma in certi casi si può anche disconoscere...:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6342 ha detto:
			
		

> però Tebe... pensavo... il culo prensile, l'amore per la cucina, anche la passione per le orchidee... *NOI *MI FACCIAMO PAURA


Ho le lacrime agli occhi dalle risate...non ce la posso fare....
















hai ragione
:scared:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Eliade;bt6343 ha detto:
			
		

> E' stato molto carino, anche a farti un regalo proprio mirato ai tuoi interessi...:carneval:
> 
> Peccato che conosce Mattia, *ma in certi casi si può anche disconoscere*...:singleeye:


no no...non ci starei dentro. Non potrei mai.
va contro la mia micro morale.


ebbene si, anche io ho qualche paletto!


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2012)

sto Raggio m'è simpatico


----------

